# Shiny Face - How to Combat ? What Worked For You?



## Shantih (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

I've just found this site and I'm so impressed with the FOTD pics ! How gorgeous and talented are you guys!!!!

I was wondering if anyone here had experience combating an oily appearance?  I find that about 2 hours after applying my makeup if I get even flustered my skin becomes really shiny.  I'm not sure how to combat this - I'm using an oil free makeup and setting powder but still get the shiny face.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(

Would really appreciate anyone's advice or some similiar experiences and what worked for you guys.


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!

Have you ever tried Benefits Doctor Feelgood?
I have a shiny skin as well and it keeps it non-shiny for hours!
It also makes my skin soooo smooth!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!

Try Smashbox's Anti-Shine. The one that comes in the tube. It's great for oily & combo skin! You just apply it where your oily spots are, and presto! No oil for hours! When first putting it on in the morning, you apply it after your moisturizer & before your foundation. 

It's also great & portable, so you can easily toss in in your makeup bag. If by chance you still get a little oily throughout the day, it's ok to apply a little over your makeup. This stuff controls the oil pretty good for me, though. You prob. won't need to touch up with it; unless you're going out in the evening- then I would apply a bit more before you go out.


----------



## annietwinkletoes (Apr 15, 2005)

I love shiseido's spf 55 lotion as a mattifier.  I know, it's sunscreen, but this is the only thing that's worked for my crazy greasy nose.


----------



## Shantih (Apr 17, 2005)

Awsome- I'm going to try all of them !

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 17, 2005)

After Marching Band in school I use the Clean and Clear blue translucent powder thing.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 17, 2005)

Non-makeup things you can do - clay masks - this has helped me heaps in the past, and also steaming your face. Which means you have to drink a lot of water. I used to have a lot of oiliness but it's calmed down somewhat. 

Make sure you cleanse thoroughly every night after wearing makeup! Don't want to clog those pores.


----------



## maryam (Apr 17, 2005)

MoM helps a lot for me. I just apply it straight on my shiniest areas, or you can dilute it with water, and that totally helps kill the shine.


----------



## amazonna (Apr 17, 2005)

I like MAC Blot powder for touch-ups during the day.


----------



## din (Apr 19, 2005)

After I finish applying my makeup, I use either MAC blot powder or Studio Finish loose powder over my skin. Don't put too much b/c you still want to look natural. My skin is normal to oily and I use the blot powder throughout the day for touch ups and the shininess has not been a problem.


----------



## flo (Apr 20, 2005)

This isn't really makeup but - 

I use those oil blotting films that you can carry around in packets.

I love 'em.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 20, 2005)

My friend swears by MAC Oil Control Lotion. She gets really shiny and it helps. She also uses MAC's blot powder for touch ups.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 20, 2005)

I have tried EVERYTHING and the best thing for me is just using blotting sheets an powder touch up during the day.


----------



## Shantih (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for the replies.

I've hit eBay and found some stuff but can't find any of the Smashbox Anti-Shine.  The only one who sells it won't ship to Australia and we don't get it here!

Ah well, I am trying all the other suggestions and really appreciate the advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

When I get my act together I'll see if I can do a FOTD!


----------



## bleeblue (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, has anyone tried the clairns mattifying cream thing? i'm thinking of trying that - i'd love to hear some reviews of it here first though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA


----------



## polobear45 (Apr 21, 2005)

Mac Blot Powder is the best, I have been using it for the last like 2 years . It is great on my oily skin .


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 23, 2005)

Believe me I have tried everything and I think I finally have it worked out (so far so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

A shine free face is not just down to your foundation you need to start from a good base and that means good skincare.

I have found the following have worked for me

MD Formulations Combo skin glycolic cleanser
MD Formulations Vita A Clearing complex (morning only)
Chanel Hydramax Serum (to replace moisture stripped by cleansing and aircon at work)
Affirm 3X - I recently started using this at night and WOW I am impressed.  It has made a huge difference to my skin texture and I don't wake up with any shine at all which I have done all my life prior to this. I I cannot recommend it highly enough

My foundation at the moment is Prescriptives Virtual Matte

Using all the above I don't even need powder as my face stays shine free the entire day and right through to night.

HTH


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

I find blot powder builds up on my skin and looks cakey :/ plus I always dropped the compact and it shatters soo easy


----------



## Shantih (May 1, 2005)

Wow cheers for the help guys!~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Australia a lot of the girls here swear by Mylanta or Milk of Magnesia - they're antacids believe it or not! They use it as a primer and reckons it really helps with oily skin.  Gotta wonder if there's anything in there that could be bad for skin though :/

Went out last night and about 6 hours in I went to freshen up and lo and behold I was a little Miss Shiny Face! I think I can get about 4 hours before I get shiny - is this about average? I mean, how long is makeup meant to last before one needs to freshen up? 

Going to try all the suggestions and see what works - if it works for me it'll work for anyone!


----------



## Demosthenes (May 1, 2005)

I like Blot powder, like a lot of people already mentioned, but also, for girls with really oily skin, I use a mattifier like MAC's cream mattifier.  This is great for events like Proms/weddings where you can't always touch up with a powder.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 1, 2005)

Hello, I have oily skin and I've found that Lancome Teint D'Idol, and mac blot powder work for me.


----------



## joey_zane (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sbroski1* 
_Blot comes in 5 Colors: light, medium, medium dark, dark & deep dark.
example...I'm an NW 15. I wear light and in summer medium.
Your color will be the one you can't see on the surface of your skin.
Blot was made for frequent touch-ups. The product contains Mica and Silica to adsorb  oils and reduce shine._

 
I'm NC 20 so would I be light or medium?

I have been using blotting paper hroughout the day which works pretty well, but I like the sound of this powder...


----------



## sillymoo (May 3, 2005)

I have to agree with those that have recommended the Blot Powder - i couldn't live without it now!


----------



## banana (May 4, 2005)

The only thing that works for me are blotting sheets.  But I found it was too much work so I just live with it and avoid using too many glowy products at once because my face is already shiny.


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey_zane* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sbroski1* 
Blot comes in 5 Colors: light, medium, medium dark, dark & deep dark.
example...I'm an NW 15. I wear light and in summer medium.
Your color will be the one you can't see on the surface of your skin.
Blot was made for frequent touch-ups. The product contains Mica and Silica to adsorb  oils and reduce shine.

 
I'm NC 20 so would I be light or medium?

I have been using blotting paper hroughout the day which works pretty well, but I like the sound of this powder..._

 
Try light for now. If you tan during the summer switch to medium.


----------



## Shantih (May 9, 2005)

Just a quick update.

I've tried the Mylanta thing (like Milk of Magnesia) but that didn't really do anything except make some areas kinda streaky even after letting it fully dry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Benefit's Dr. Feel Good is awsome as a primer! I've also used Mehron's stage makeup as suggested and this stuff is FANTASTIC.  I tested it on a humid day (92% humidity) and although my skin did get the shinies after about 4 hours it was considerably less than what it usually gets on non-humid days! I tested it since then and am really impressed with it.  

I'm yet to test Smashbox's antishine compact as well as a setting powder by ProFace which has an antiperspirant in it.  Not sure how great this would be for pores but would be a live saver for those special occassions where flawless complexions are a MUST!

Thanks heaps for all the suggestions everyone


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

welcome to specktra! what works for me is clean & clear blotting sheets, clinique pore minimizer, and MAC blot powder


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey_zane* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sbroski1* 
Blot comes in 5 Colors: light, medium, medium dark, dark & deep dark.
example...I'm an NW 15. I wear light and in summer medium.
Your color will be the one you can't see on the surface of your skin.
Blot was made for frequent touch-ups. The product contains Mica and Silica to adsorb  oils and reduce shine.

 
I'm NC 20 so would I be light or medium?

I have been using blotting paper hroughout the day which works pretty well, but I like the sound of this powder..._

 
I'm NC25 and I use Medium. You can prob. go either way. Go to the counter & see which one melts into your skin better.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard that MAC Blot Powder does wonders at keeping the oilies away!I've also heard many raves about Clean & Clear Oil Blotting Tissues!Why don't you give them a try? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will really soon!  8)


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shantih* 
_Hi Everyone!

I've just found this site and I'm so impressed with the FOTD pics ! How gorgeous and talented are you guys!!!!

I was wondering if anyone here had experience combating an oily appearance?  I find that about 2 hours after applying my makeup if I get even flustered my skin becomes really shiny.  I'm not sure how to combat this - I'm using an oil free makeup and setting powder but still get the shiny face.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(

Would really appreciate anyone's advice or some similiar experiences and what worked for you guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 i have exactly the same problem with u before this but not now anymore.
since i found BE minerals veil.Its really worth buy makeup.blots the shine and give u a fresh look all day!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 27, 2005)

Today I got MAC Blot Powder in Medium and Clean & Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets in my hands!I haven't used the powder yet,but the sheets ROCK!!!!The sheet removed all of my oilies,leaving my face fresh and clean!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 27, 2005)

Blot Powder is amazing, i used it in Dubais 40 degrees heat recently and i touched up with it so many times but always looked fresh and shine free.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 28, 2005)

Try C.O. Bigelow extra light face lotion at Bath and Body Works it has something in it that makes your face matte.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 6, 2005)

I am very oily/shiny I use BE Mineral veil and it keeps me shine free for about 9 hours.  The first and only thing ever to work on me.  I tried MAC matte but it didn't work for me (although that may be an application problem) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Shantih (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I've just purchased some BE Mineral Veil - will have to see how it goes!
I've been using Jurilque's Rose Silk Dust and this stuff is so so nice. Will continue with this is the mineral veil doesn't do it for me.


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

  In Australia a lot of the girls here swear by Mylanta or Milk of Magnesia - they're antacids believe it or not! They use it as a primer and reckons it really helps with oily skin. Gotta wonder if there's anything in there that could be bad for skin though :/  
 
OMG, I tried this after having it recommended to me by several people. I have combo skin (oil in the T-zone), but this summer heat is making me more oily. Anyways, it burned me!!! My skin around my chin and nose is now peeling and really red. I look like I have a really bad sunburn. It may be alright if you have _really _oily skin to use as a mask and leave on for just a few minutes.


----------

